# Art GALLERY night at WATERBOYZ



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Come check out some awesome artwork, Fri. night (Gallery Night) at the Waterboyz skatepark. The skatepark will be closed for skateboarding as the park will be filled with artwork. Justin Saxon will be jamming out some acoustic tunes, and Aloha Wine World will be having a wine tasting with light hor d'oeuvres. Come get a little culture in your life at the Waterboyz gallery night.:letsdrink


----------



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

Whores De' Ovaries



:letsparty



Man I love those, lol


----------

